# View from my stand Sunday Afternoon



## hookedonbass (Nov 22, 2005)

This stand sits on a power line that runs through our property. I normally stay in the woods, but thought there might be a hot doe that would bring a buck into one of the food plots. Saw 10 does with no bucks.   It was a good afternoon for seeing deer anyway.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 22, 2005)

*Nice shot...*

How far is your stand from the food plot? And can you shoot all the way to the next food plot? Just curious!


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice veiw!


----------



## hookedonbass (Nov 22, 2005)

It's not quite as far as it looks. The first plot is about 125 yards to the back of the plot. The second plot is about 250 yds to the back. The deer in the photo are only 80-90 yards.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice view


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 22, 2005)

Great spot....Just let me know if you need help there !!!!

Sooner or later Mr Big will come out there !!!


----------



## hookedonbass (Nov 22, 2005)

I have seen some big bucks on this powerline, but you better be ready when they step out. They don't stick around for long.


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Nov 22, 2005)

can you say honey hole!!!!!


----------



## 7401R (Nov 22, 2005)

The time stamp on the picture says that was Friday.


----------



## hookedonbass (Nov 22, 2005)

7401R said:
			
		

> The time stamp on the picture says that was Friday.



I wish it had been Friday. That means I wouldn't have been working.


----------



## Swampdemon (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## Dub (Nov 23, 2005)

Awesome!!!!!!

Thanks for the pic.


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 23, 2005)

You ain't supposed to be roostin up in them powerline towers!   
Nice setup, hope big boy comes out to play and you lay him down!


----------



## roadkill (Nov 23, 2005)

What Swampdemon said!


----------



## SimpleMan (Nov 24, 2005)

Is this in Monticello? That power line and food plot looks awful familiar.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 24, 2005)

great view!


----------



## hookedonbass (Nov 24, 2005)

SimpleMan said:
			
		

> Is this in Monticello? That power line and food plot looks awful familiar.



SimpleMan, It is in Hancock Co. just east of Devereux Community.


----------



## biggabuck (Nov 24, 2005)

Is that property near Mr Mcevers place.A group of us from here hunted there a couple of years ago.Looks just like that powerline that runs through his place.


----------



## hookedonbass (Nov 24, 2005)

biggabuck said:
			
		

> Is that property near Mr Mcevers place.A group of us from here hunted there a couple of years ago.Looks just like that powerline that runs through his place.



No this is my family's property, but I do know Mr. McEver.


----------



## gabowman (Nov 27, 2005)

Be careful. Those powerlines will ruin ya!


----------

